# Got a new 29 gallon Aquarium thinking about cichlids but have no idea



## Kyfish (Feb 25, 2011)

I am thinkin about cichlids in my new tank setup. Its 29 gallons but I dont know anything about these fish. Any and all info ya'll can spare will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

Some can really get big! I'd make an all demasoni tank, theyre fun to watch


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the assorted african cichlids, most are labeled for around 4.5 inches adult size and they are very active/colorful.


----------

